# Experienced climber needed in Northeast PA



## mndlawn (Oct 26, 2010)

Established tree company in Lake Ariel, Pennsylvania, looking for experienced climber. Must work well with a team, be reliable, dependable, hard working and honest. Need to have tree climbing experience and be experienced using spikes and ropes. We can supply equipment. Must know how to use a chainsaw. Must be available to work 8 hours a day, 5 days a week (Monday -Friday). Definite work October through January 2011, with potential for full time position depending on job performance. Pay depends on experience. No need for formal resume. Please send inquiries to [email protected] and include your name, phone number, town in which you reside, and a brief description of your past job experience.


----------

